# Plant ID please



## mistryde (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,
Please id this plant. Is it Hygrophila Lancea ? I'd like to know the requirements of this plant.
Regards,
Deepak


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is Hemigraphis repanda (Dragons Tongue). It is not aquatic and will take several weeks to die underwater. Whoever sold it to you either doesn't know what they are selling or intentionally sold you a non-aquatic plant.


----------



## mistryde (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Zapins for the quick reply. I'll try planting it in my garden in that case...


----------

